# Beware of scams



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

hi guys,

just want to let you know about this guy name LARRY HOYT 

big scam.....


thanks.....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Do elaborate if you wish to keep this post.


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

it happen last week, i post something like does anybody knows who can do cage for iggy from vancouver area, then someone replied saying " i think i can help " so, i was just so happy knowing that someone will help me coz i was trying to get an iggy from reptile rescue, to make the story short he told me that it will be make for just a day, so to make the story short, i TRUSTED this guy and gave him half of the deposit for him to buy the necessary things to build the cage, so wed last week he got the money half of it, then the next day he ask me again for some more money for the materials so i end up giving him extra cash, but the thing is he end up having BACKPAIN! so due date will be last friday for the cage, but for some reasons like he's having backpain i move the date to sunday giving him more time for making the cage! so i talk to his wife and even he's wife is saying that i should be calling the police for she thinks that something is wrong, for she haven't seen anything like the materials or so, so i text the guy asking if he's still working on it? and he told me that he's brother is working on it now and he haven't say anything about the cage.

so i just told him (larry) that if he haven't started on the cage then just let it be, since he haven't started on it then just exchange it to aquarium from the amount that he got from me (the deposit), since he have lots of knowledge on fishes. i even ask for he's help. 

now, i called him yesterday and he told me that he's in the hospital and so many reasons as well.... today i called him again knowing that we can just drop by their place and pick up the money or the aquarium, then NOW, he's telling me that he's brother is almost finish with the cage! i was like WHAT!! i thought we already talk about the cage last week and now you're telling me that he already build half of the cage? 

and he even talk to my hubby and he's telling my hubby, if you want you can eat the cage! i was like SHOCK! really SHOC!

so i dont know what's gonna happen, if we have to go to police to file it, coz we have the video of him giving the money.

i txted him, emailed him no REPLY! i think he's ignoring me now! 

i don't know how can i resolve this one, but i guess through networking someone or somebody can be aware of this...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's terrible. Hope you can resolve this to your satisfaction.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

> looking for someone who can build a reptile cage for iguana for a lowest price as it could be somewhere vancouver area
> thanks
> pls pm me at [email protected]


I guess that this is the ad that you are referring to. Most people would not give money up fro front to a complete stranger for something that has yet to be built or delivered. Another thing to avoid is posting your email address in the forum. By using the internal messaging system you are somewhat protected by the rating system and the number of posts that a user has made. If you sent money through paypal or used your credit card you should have a means to get your money back, but if it was through western union it is undoubtedly gone forever.


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*SCAM - stupidity*



darb said:


> I guess that this is the ad that you are referring to. Most people would not give money up fro front to a complete stranger for something that has yet to be built or delivered. Another thing to avoid is posting your email address in the forum. By using the internal messaging system you are somewhat protected by the rating system and the number of posts that a user has made. If you sent money through paypal or used your credit card you should have a means to get your money back, but if it was through western union it is undoubtedly gone forever.


yap that's the one, i guess i was just too trusting with that people! and i know its stupid to give half of the deposit, its even cash!  but the thing is i have his footage it was recorded so we can just complain it at the police station with all these things and just tell them what really happen... i just post this BEWARE WITH SCAMS just to let people know and even heads up for people like this! i just dont want others to have what im having right now....


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

and by the way before he's using username larryh and now he changed it to fryingpan i think.... i dont know how many username he have to change just to scam hoax AGAIN!


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*total BOGUS guys pls pay ATTN on the name LARRY HOYT username larryh or fryingpan*

hi guys

just to let you know even HEADS up on this name LARRY HOYT
username: LARRYH or FRYINGPAN

total bogus a big scammer definetely! dont ever TRUST any post from this guy


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

LarryH is no longer a username, so its been changed obviously. PM'd you to verify his email address that he contacted you with to ensure you are talking about the correct person "fryingpan".

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

yap definitely! he already changed it, but i guess he forgot i did not DELETE any of his MESSAGES... so too bad even if he change his username i can still track him down....

thanks chris....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well there's no doubt LarryH and Fryingpan are the same person....same profile, same post, just a different name now. Wonder why the recent name change? Maybe to hide from this issue. Really sucks that a member here would do something of the sort , but I know it's not the first time something like this has happened. Find it kind of shady he has the new name in invisible mode so you can't see when he's logged in or the last time he was on. I can tell you he was on yesterday, as he bumped up one of his sale ads. At any rate I hope you can resolve this & get your cash back if nothing else...good luck!


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*i think so too....*



Diztrbd1 said:


> well there's no doubt LarryH and Fryingpan are the same person....same profile, same post, just a different name now. Wonder why the recent name change? Maybe to hide from this issue. Really sucks that a member here would do something of the sort , but I know it's not the first time something like this has happened. Find it kind of shady he has the new name in invisible mode so you can't see when he's logged in or the last time he was on. I can tell you he was on yesterday, as he bumped up one of his sale ads. At any rate I hope you can resolve this & get your cash back if nothing else...good luck!


for me, i don't have anything to change or be invisible i want everybody know what im doing and who they going to trust! i just want to help other people on knowing who to trust and having something like this to read will eventually give a heads up to everybody... i just really want my money back $130 is not just you can get on the street. Im no rich person im just any other person whose thriving to earn money and put food on the table.


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guyz,

So something weird happen to me today, Someone phone me with BLOCKED NUM telling me that she's one of the members of BC AQUARIA! i was like (huh) how did she know my phone number when i haven't posted it in here?! She told me that she have bought 3 TANKS from LARRY H or FRYINGPAN or whatever and she never got any probs. (GOOD FOR U THEN) But before I can ask anything else she told me that she'll just gonna phone me again. (SURE MANURE - NP)

To LARRY H.
If you are really a MAN of WORD, why can't you just give my money back? If you're telling me that you're not making any MONEY OUT OF IT, then why can't you? You keep on insisting that your BROTHER already half way of doing it but guess what??? I even ask you if you started on it but you told me NO! and when i ask you if i can just exchange it to AQUARIUM you even agree and even tell me about filters and stuffs! But when i told you that i dont any filters and i just need the tank i guess you have to think of another alibi....
I even ask you If you want we can just pick up the aquarium or the money so you don't have to drive coz i was just CONCERN ON YOUR BACK PAIN (guess NOT)....but told us that your brother have to deal with it and the next day you told me you're in the hospital!
Any other alibis? coming through?!
Anyways I just hope the money that you GOT FROM ME, helps you a lot and can do MORE THINGS for you.... just don't forget to THANK ME..... that's all...
GOD BLESS.... ammm do you think what KARMA means? GOD SPEED my co fella HUMAN.... are u?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Well if you want to warn others, post everything you you know about this person, phone number, e-mail, even address. He will have to move and change everything if he wants to continue scamming people. 
Oh and yeah, I believe in charma too. BIG TIME!!!


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*more info*



roadrunner said:


> Well if you want to warn others, post everything you you know about this person, phone number, e-mail, even address. He will have to move and change everything if he wants to continue scamming people.
> Oh and yeah, I believe in charma too. BIG TIME!!!




email add : BLOCKED
phone : i dont know if it's right to post his phone number 
(i have to ask the highest level of the peakest of all levels)
it might be CHAIN REACTION 
NOTE : pm me then i can tell.......










and for the txts that he text me ill try to post it here so do tell what should i do?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i hope that soon you either get your product, or your money back.


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*i was hoping too*



katienaha said:


> i hope that soon you either get your product, or your money back.


i hope too.....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd call him back and ask for the current goods purchased, a receipt, and the cash remaining and see what he says. Report back to us after this.

If he's ripping you off after that, then call the police as we can't do anything here as a forum ("buyer beware").


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*Sounds fare enough*



effox said:


> I'd call him back and ask for the current goods purchased, a receipt, and the cash remaining and see what he says. Report back to us after this.
> 
> If he's ripping you off after that, then call the police as we can't do anything here as a forum ("buyer beware").


I have all the necessary emails back and forth and picture and that message that i got from him on fb... did you read it? i dont know if i can post it here I printed them all since the beginning even txt messages and the hand written receipt from him. Its all ready for police investigations. All provided in single folder.

I just want to thank all of you guys on commenting on this thread i hope nothing happens ever to any people here! one is enough!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

*get the truth*

This is Larry brother. I am the one who is building the cage for jozz. I have it almost complete and she went and changed her mind and after it was started and all material bought she found out she is not aloud an iguana and wanted a fish. so instead of the cage wanted an aquarium. so what am I suppose to do with the material? she said she doesnt want it wants the tank. So to try and keep her happy found a 33 gallon. Guess what she changed her mind again and want a turtle and a different tank. So now I have a tank and a cage I dont want or need.... Remember this all happened with in a week... No gas or labor was ever paid for and I have material that can not be returned and a stupid tank I will never use... In the future people get all the facts before you judge....be ashamed of yourself...

Stewart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IMO Larry should be the one here defending himself. The only facts I ever seen on this , was as soon as all this happened , Larry got a name change & all of a sudden became very quiet on the forum. That seems a little odd to me. Hell for all we know you could be Larry.
He had plenty of opportunities to defend himself here , but chose not to. There was another thread about him , and judging by the private messages he sent, not only does he look guilty , he looks like a f***** jerk from what I seen. Threatening people & calling them nasty names doesn't sit well. As for "In the future people get all the facts before you judge....be ashamed of yourself" well people judge by the evidence presented and being that Larry didn't bother responding to this thread & the name change , it kind of made him look guilty. The only person who should be ashamed here is whoever is guilty, the rest of us don't particularly like getting screwed & it's always good to know who you can and can't trust. Either way , this isn't a courtroom , you guys really need to find a way to solve this amongst yourselves. It really sucks that someone here is getting the raw end of the deal, but your not getting anything solved here. Just my 2 cents on this.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Well said john


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

the reason I am on here defending him because he is unable to because of medical reasons and this is why I took the cage build over.. jozz knows all this.. AS for the harsh words that were said it is because she had someone hack larrys wifes email account and got into her contact list and started emailing everyone on it... as far as I can see she is out of control... his wife has nothing to do with this but she attacked her.. do the math...


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Then, sir, you need to not contact this forum and continue the bashing, but contact your local RCMP detachment and handle this appropriately. I hope this thread ends here mods.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

whats the matter you realize you have made a mistake and blamed the wrong person and now cant deal with the reality of it.. Yes MODS close this thread and remove me from this forum.. Put the blame where it needs to be put... as for the cops they got better things to do then deal with nonsense like this.. and from what I have read you are doing the bashing... reality break


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

*oh*

one last thing she was told to come pick up everything except the tank because I am not wasting anymore time energy or gas on this frivolous bs. she has refused and told me to drop it off... again I am wasting no more gas or time for free I already put over $50 out of my pocket trying to make her happy


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that it didn't work out for either of you.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe that i have spoken of this issue already.

this is a civil matter between two parties and does not include BCAQUARIA. I dont think there should be any public debate about this on the board. We have said dozens of time for buyers beware and this holds true as well. I really am apologetic for any issues that arise such as this.. but it's he said/she said.

*Caveat Emptor*
Your interactions with other parties found on or through BCAquaria, including payment and delivery of goods or services, and any other terms, conditions, warranties or representations associated with such dealings, are solely between you and the other parties. We highly recommend that members undertake whatever investigations you feel necessary or appropriate before proceeding with any transaction with any such party.

*Waiver of Liability*
You agree that BCAquaria, its owners, agents and moderators, shall not be responsible or liable for any loss or damage of any sort incurred as the result of any posting that you make or any transaction that you enter into as a result of a posting made on BCAquaria.

*Disputes*
If there is a dispute between participants on this site, or between users and any third party, you understand and agree that BCAquaria is under no obligation to become involved. In the event that you have a dispute with any other party, you hereby release BCAquaria its owners, agents and moderators from claims, demands and damages (actual and consequential) of every kind or nature, known or unknown, suspected and unsuspected, disclosed and undisclosed, arising out of or in any way related to such disputes.

Thread closed


----------

